# Carbon frame for long rides



## dtwolfen (May 1, 2007)

I eyed the dengfu r10 on their Facebook page and want to know if anyone has one? The one size they have would fit me but would like to hear if anyone else has tried it. I think the weird headtube size will discourage many. Thanks for the help. I would ride in Maryland and Virginia on rolling hills and flats with a few days in the hills. Try to do 300km a week but rarely get there. 

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

dtwolfen said:


> I eyed the dengfu r10 on their Facebook page and want to know if anyone has one? The one size they have would fit me but would like to hear if anyone else has tried it. I think the weird headtube size will discourage many. Thanks for the help. I would ride in Maryland and Virginia on rolling hills and flats with a few days in the hills. Try to do 300km a week but rarely get there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


There are some Chinese frame threads in the Bikes, Frames and Forks forum. You might want to check there. Those threads are pretty long.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

What size frame do you ride?


----------



## dtwolfen (May 1, 2007)

oily666 said:


> What size frame do you ride?


I ride a 54.


----------

